# ATV Camo Wraps



## scribal (Jan 18, 2011)

Does anyone have expereince putting a camo wrap? 


I was given a full kit as a gift and not sure if I should try it myself, or pay someone. Are there any tricks to it?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow...what a pain. Might be easier just to give it a mud-bath before going hunting scribal.


----------



## scribal (Jan 18, 2011)

thanks for the link - I am not sure if Camo4u and Camoclad are similar or not. I will watch and find out.


----------



## scribal (Jan 18, 2011)

We went with a Camo4u wrap and it turned out great...


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Pics...


----------



## scribal (Jan 18, 2011)

,,,


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

good job!


----------

